# Pits as Emotional Support Animals



## jlyon009483

Has anyone heard of registering your Pit bull as an Emotional Support Animal?
I heard about this from a friend. There are certain provisions in Federal Law that supersede BSL. It is viewed in the same light as a Service Dog. I am still researching this, as I have 2 wonderful Pit Bulls and am about to embark on a new career as a traveling health care worker. Does anyone have any information about this? What are your thoughts?


----------



## TeamCourter

Have you gotten a note from your doctor?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter

For one of your dogs to become an emotional support animal you will need a physician to sign off on it. You will probably have a hard time getting them to sign off on both dogs though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

They are not the same as a service dog. Having an animal be there because you need them is perfectly acceptable. But they need to perform a task to be designated as a service dog. Like detecting low insulin. A seeing eye dog. Assistance dogs. Trained to Take their owners out of anxiety attacks etc. many features. They are covered by the government. Emotional support animals are only required by law to be allowed into housing. Breed can not trump that. This graph may help.

Both dogs will not qualify unless they are supporting two people in your home. I really don't like when people use this to supersede local breed discriminatory laws. I understand if it's needed but just to get it done because you live somewhere they aren't allowed is not shooting good faith.









Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## TeamCourter

Yes it does not make your dog a service dog, I guess I should of mentioned that as ames did. If your doctor feels that you would benefit from an emotional support animal they will sign off on it, but that's only one dog and only if you really need it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

